# What tools?



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

apzimmermann said:


> Dustin that is the exact one i wanted, see us New Yorkers need to stay together. I owe you one, and I hope to pay it back real soon. JLS i may need some sponsoring after this weekend i think it may be a pricey one


I've spent like 2500 in the last week, chit I spent 120 on Irwin quick clamps yesterday. :laughing:


----------



## apzimmermann (Oct 20, 2013)

My weeks start on thursdays and i'm already $500 in the hole. The ole lady is gonna kill me when she looks at the account on Monday!!


----------



## Rockmonster (Nov 15, 2007)

apzimmermann said:


> I WANT all the tools that do the job. I think i may be an addict. I seem to have the symptoms. I wish there is a meeting near me. I think that i'm getting the shakes and cold sweats.


Pssssst. Hey kid.......over here, behind the light post. Need a hook-up? Got everything, Festool, Dewalt, Bosch.......whaddaya lookin' for?


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

jlsconstruction said:


> Hammer, tape, knife, speed square cats paw, 6 in 1, and pencils


All the above in your bags plus don't forget at least one chisel, I carry two, a really sharp one and a dull one. I also carry a nail set, a small crescent, a sharpie, Chalk box, and a blow gun that's the shape of a pencil. 

Carpentry tools I always carry:

Cordless - screw guns, drill, jigsaw, right angle drill

Corded:
Roto-hammer
Drill motor
1/2" drill
1/2" Impact Driver
Powder actuated gun
Jigsaw
Two SkilSaws
Multi tool
Laser rotary level
Router
Random orbital sander
Belt sander
Grinder
Planer
Sawzall

Pneumatic:
Two framing guns
15g angled finish nailer
18g brad nailer
23g pin nailer
Positive placement nailer (strap nailer)
Palm nailer


10" Sliding compound miter saw and a 10" chop saw.

All the bits and accessories that I need to go with the above. 

Things I don't carry with me are door hanging tools and jig and a chit load of other tools I leave behind and only bring when I need them.

I'm sure I missed something's, but can't remember what.


----------



## apzimmermann (Oct 20, 2013)

A blow gun??


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

apzimmermann said:


> A blow gun??


 It's for blowing saw dust it's a great tool for its size. Here's a pic








It's actually called a pencil gun. It plugs in your air hose and you just twist it on and off to blow off your work piece.


----------



## steex (Feb 19, 2013)

Oh I like that. I have one that looks like this and there isn't a real good spot for it in my bags. The pencil kind should be much easier to fit somewhere.


----------



## Brian Peters (Feb 2, 2011)

Californiadecks said:


> All the above in your bags plus don't forget at least one chisel, I carry two, a really sharp one and a dull one. I also carry a nail set, a small crescent, a sharpie, Chalk box, and a blow gun that's the shape of a pencil.
> 
> Carpentry tools I always carry:
> 
> ...


Track saw?


----------



## Brian Peters (Feb 2, 2011)

I don't think it's really possible to buy every tool you'll need all at one time...I've thought at different times "I think I've got everything I need " then a job comes up that's something a little different and I realize it's gonna take something more...but that's part of the fun!


----------



## asgoodasdead (Aug 30, 2013)

Dustincoc said:


> One thing I've figured out is that it isn't really neccessary to have the tools to do every job but rather knowing how to make the tools you have do a variety of things. It is possible to do most tasks in a variety of ways. Only buy those tools that either do something no other tool you own will accomplish or that significantly improve the speed/quality of tasks you do on a regular basis.


as a framer, this is the way I was taught as well. why carry a chisel when you have a clawed hammer? need a flathead screwdriver? use the back of your knife blade or head of a 10 penny, etc.


----------



## Brian Peters (Feb 2, 2011)

asgoodasdead said:


> as a framer, this is the way I was taught as well. why carry a chisel when you have a clawed hammer? need a flathead screwdriver? use the back of your knife blade or head of a 10 penny, etc.


That may be fine in a pinch, but if I need to wire a light switch I want a screwdriver not a 10 penny!


----------



## asgoodasdead (Aug 30, 2013)

well, duh. I actually carry a screw driver and open ended wrench in my pouch nowadays to make quick tool fixes quicker, but I learned to do without.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Brian Peters said:


> Track saw?


Yes, how could I forget, I have a track saw with two 55" and one 118" guide rails


----------



## apzimmermann (Oct 20, 2013)

I'm thinking of getting into building decks and sheds and maybe remodel on the side. What do you guys think? Also i would like to learn how to roof. There doesn't seem to be any trade schools in the Rochester NY area and some of the GC's i've talked to seem like they want to take any and all secrets they have to the grave. Why is it that no one wants to teach anybody anymore? I want to learn all I can but anyone I ask are like to busy. Shouldn't it be that if you take the time to teach it will make things easier on you in the end? I did 8 years in the military and i'm a real hard worker but no one wants to take a chace it kinda sucks for someone to try to get into the trades.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

apzimmermann said:


> I'm thinking of getting into building decks and sheds and maybe remodel on the side. What do you guys think? Also i would like to learn how to roof. There doesn't seem to be any trade schools in the Rochester NY area and some of the GC's i've talked to seem like they want to take any and all secrets they have to the grave. Why is it that no one wants to teach anybody anymore? I want to learn all I can but anyone I ask are like to busy. Shouldn't it be that if you take the time to teach it will make things easier on you in the end? I did 8 years in the military and i'm a real hard worker but no one wants to take a chace it kinda sucks for someone to try to get into the trades.


Alfred state is about an hour south of you, go out 390 south to 86/17.


----------



## schaefercs (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm in Rochester too. Emcc (boces in fairport) used to have a few vocational classes, not sure if they still do. I think it's geared more towards high schoolers but adults were sometimes admitted. 

There's no better way to get the experience you seek other than just getting out there and doing the work. Everything works nice in the classroom but it's a different world once you're out there every day.


----------



## ubcguy89 (Mar 23, 2013)

Buy every tool known to man jk. Just your basic hand tools is what you need unless you have your own business your employer should provide all power tools. I carry with me hammer, tape, 2 knifes, pencils, sharpies, jab saw, rasp, snips, vise grips, vise grip c clamps, pony clamps, drywall hatchet, 2'level, torpedo level, linesmans, drill bits, stubby wrenches, tap set, center punch, hand saw, small hand plane, mason line, jet line, wedge lock clamps, 2 bar clamps, nippers, cats paw, crow bar, flat bar , 5-1, assorted screw drivers, speed square, combo square, scribe tool, drywall circle cutter, spade bits, ratchet and a few sockets, nut drivers and apexes, framing square, stair gauges, construction master pro calculator, t bevel, screw extractors, hack saw, glazers hammer, and more


----------



## hboogz (Aug 26, 2013)

ubc -- which set of screw extractors have you had the best experience with ?


----------



## steex (Feb 19, 2013)

hboogz said:


> ubc -- which set of screw extractors have you had the best experience with ?


Looooool, nobody in the history of the world has ever has a good experience with a screw extractor.


----------



## hboogz (Aug 26, 2013)

steex said:


> Looooool, nobody in the history of the world has ever has a good experience with a screw extractor.


lol...I figured I was the only one with a set of bad experiences.


----------

